# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > مبتدی: طراحی برنامه سودوکو  (هوش مصنوعی )

## Shadijon

سلام دوستان 
می خوام برنامه سودوکو را طراحی کنم اما نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم . . . 
برنامه باید یه جورایی هوشمند باشه . . . 
اگه از دوستان کسی میتونه اطلاعاتی را در اختیارم بذاره ممنون می شم  .. . 
بالاخره باید زکات علم را هم پرداخت کرد دیگه . . .   :چشمک:

----------


## aryasoft2872

برای اینکار باید خونه ها رو تک تک انتخاب کنید و اعداد 1 تا 9 رو مثلا توی یک آرایه ذخیره کنید حالا بیاید از ستون،ردیف و مربع بررسی کنید که اگر عددی وجود داشته باشه از داخل آرایه صفر بشه.حالا آرایه رو بررسی کنید که اگر جز یک خونه بقیه صفر باشند اون خونه جواب اون فیلد خواهد بود و همین طوری این حلقه رو ادامه بدید برای تمام خونه ها تا زمانی که تمام خانه های جدول پر بشه (تا این جاش انجام شده و تقریبا در 80 درصد موارد عمل میکنه) البته هوشمند تر هم میتونه عمل کنه مثلا بیاد بگه که اگر دو حالت برای یک خانه ممکن بود حالت اول رو بزاره اگه به جواب رسید که بهتر اگرنه عدد دومی رو قرار بده که در این صورت کارش یکخورده ای خیلی (!) مشکل میشه...


حالا اگر دوستان راه دیگه ای بلدند به ما هم بگویند استفاده کنیم :چشمک:

----------


## jooker

با سلام.

اگه میخوای یه جدول با تعدادی عدد بدی به برنامه تا اونو حل کنه میتونی از الگوریتم back tracking (الگوریتم عقبگرد) استفاده کنی. کافیه یه سرچ در مورد حل جدول سودوکو با روش عقبگرد گوگل کنی به نتیجه میرسی.
اگه به نتیجه نرسید اطلاع بده تا راهنماییت کنم.

----------


## Shadijon

ممنون از دوستان . .. .  راهنمایی خوبی بود !!! :بوس:

----------


## jaafar1363

> ممنون از دوستان . .. .  راهنمایی خوبی بود !!!


سلام
ممنون میشم به منم در مورد بازی سودوکو 9*9 کمک کنی.
می خوام با دلفی 7 بنویسمش.منتها نمی دونم چطوری خونه های StringGrid رو پیمایش کنم.؟؟؟؟؟

----------

